# Leader Recognition



## PogDog (Jul 6, 2021)

How often does your ETL/SD call out your contributions? Do you feel you're a valued member of the team? An Asset or a Liability? Do you only get approached when things are bad or you need to address something in your business?

What does a healthy relationship in leadership look like?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 6, 2021)

Very little at my store except my etl.


----------



## TLSpot (Jul 6, 2021)

My SD calls out recognition at the beginning of weekly meetings, and the team leads shout each other out as well. It’s a really high pressure environment, so we make sure to recognize each other frequently.


----------



## Rarejem (Jul 6, 2021)

ETL and/or SD is a big NEVER unless they're doing it in meetings that only they attend.


----------



## BackupTL (Jul 9, 2021)

Pretty much never except in our TL meetings when we kill a metric compared to the district. And it's always a "nice job guys" and then they move into what we need to do better...


----------



## NKG (Jul 9, 2021)

PogDog said:


> How often does your ETL/SD call out your contributions? Do you feel you're a valued member of the team? An Asset or a Liability? Do you only get approached when things are bad or you need to address something in your business?
> 
> What does a healthy relationship in leadership look like?


I never got apprication as a leader. I used to bring that up in my statuses and then was told that I was victim shaming


----------



## PogDog (Jul 10, 2021)

NKG said:


> I never got apprication as a leader. I used to bring that up in my statuses and then was told that I was victim shaming



Aren’t you the victim here? Appreciation shouldn’t be viewed as a task. It’s what makes some people get up and come to work. I’m not great at it, but I’m trying to be better.


----------



## Ssfrontlanes (Aug 8, 2021)

I agree. If you get appreciated a lot it really encourages me to want to come to work. And I’m happy at work. When the times I don’t get appreciated but expected to do things, like being a team lead at night when my up front leaders leave at 7 or 8 at night. Or when my shift starts in the afternoon and I loose 4 or 5 cashiers and my team leads are in the back and I’m left with a rush of guests wanting to check out and I have self check out and lights on regular registers, and mind  you im not supposed to leave self check out but I’m supposed to help the cashiers as well. It’s really hard to come to work happy.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Aug 8, 2021)

True recognition is a downward driven culture built and modeled by leadership.  It's a ladder full of people sticking their hand downward and grabbing those below them to pull them up.

Leaders recognize the contributions of their team and peers, and use that recognition to build their value with others.  Those recognized then use that recognition to build those below them up, so on and so forth. 

In my experience very few retail "leaders" have the perspective or experience to understand how to manage their approach across diverse groups.  They tend to stick to one hollow approach (here's a stuffed dog, or have a free soda) and fail to truly individualize the recognition in a way that makes an individual feel truly valued.  In my opinion this stems from the general retail approach of "management" vs "leadership".  Retail is very metrics driven, and in metrics driven environments leadership tends to hire and promote people who are process micromanagers, not leaders.

TLDR: Across all of my experience in retail (~15 years, not retail anymore), very rarely did I see it happen in a meaningful way.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 8, 2021)

I make sure as a TL to recognize my peers, and even some of my ETLs. It makes it easier when I have to call them out, I always cushion my input with recognition.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 8, 2021)

60SecondsRemaining said:


> True recognition is a downward driven culture built and modeled by leadership. * It's a ladder full of people sticking their hand downward and grabbing those below them to pull them up.*


I love this!


----------



## Fluttervale (Aug 9, 2021)

60SecondsRemaining said:


> True recognition is a downward driven culture built and modeled by leadership.  It's a ladder full of people sticking their hand downward and grabbing those below them to pull them up.
> 
> Leaders recognize the contributions of their team and peers, and use that recognition to build their value with others.  Those recognized then use that recognition to build those below them up, so on and so forth.
> 
> ...


Love this.

Leadership and recognition is pulling your low performers up, not just recognizing your top performers.


----------



## DBZ (Aug 9, 2021)

60SecondsRemaining said:


> True recognition is a downward driven culture built and modeled by leadership.  It's a ladder full of people sticking their hand downward and grabbing those below them to pull them up.
> 
> Leaders recognize the contributions of their team and peers, and use that recognition to build their value with others.  Those recognized then use that recognition to build those below them up, so on and so forth.
> 
> ...



What do those meaningful ways look like?


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Aug 9, 2021)

DBZ said:


> What do those meaningful ways look like?


Depends on the person.  Meaning is subjective and derived from a person's own perspective.  Any gesture will have some value but when you take a little extra time to really understand your team on an individual level than you can give real _meaningful _recognition - as a result your team becomes more invested and then you use that investment to build success.  You use that success to talk that team up to others, and build the team.  The team uses that to bond as a cohesive unit despite being a disparate group of individuals - it fosters a sense of team.  

I had a girl who was extremely shy but loved baking, I was out thrifting and came across a copy of an old BHG cookbook with a lot of cool baking recipes in it, so I picked it up and gave it to her.  No team-wide stuff, just "Hey I know you really love baking, I was out and saw this, I thought you might really enjoy it and it would be a good way to say thanks for all the hard work you do."

I had a guy who was phenomenal in the back, always handled frozen and kept it clean, never complained about anything.  Just all around crushed it.  He was big into hunting and trained bird dogs, he had gotten a new puppy and was excited the first time he took him out and the pup did really well.  I snagged a pic off of his wifes facebook, got a little stuffed dog, and we made a shadowbox with a little "congrats" for the pup and had the team sign it and give it to him as a thanks.  That one actually cost me a little money and time but he was to this day one of the best people who has ever worked for me in any industry. (edit to say if anyone from this store is on this forum you will definitely know who I am now).

I had an older lady who had been on the flow team for like ages, had a lot of knowledge.  Took time fairly often to just talk to her one on one and ask her opinions on certain processes, how she might change them or make them better given her perspective and the amount of time she had on the team.  Not a materialistic person and very pragmatic but recognizing her experience and value was very effective as a form of recognition.

In the role I have now (scrum master for software dev teams) I interface with more white collar professionals and more often than not, the most impactful thing you can do to recognize them is just to listen.  Take time in your day to just say hey, great job on xyz, _is there anything I can do for you today?_


----------



## Priceslasher (Aug 18, 2021)

Recognizing… to me..sometimes just that simple hello, a nod, a smile, semi side eye. Shoutout over walkie, truth is easy to speak when it’s positive! I’m not an executive just a leader but I encourage my team to be aware and find something to recognize daily. Over the past two years we already know the negative. Speaking for myself and what I’ve experienced. I am on my 8 th year. Started as a team member, then specialist to current role. Our store was proud, from our guests, up to our regional DTL. My STL noticed when you got a haircut, were gone for a few days. Saw you struggling with time to  put away reshop, would jump right in to help!!! Yes demands, process,  business needs etc.. has to change. Which brings to last 3 years or so..As a leader. I don’t feel my opinion is valued. Why do I have to check email? It’s a waste of time! We leaders are asked every 3 weeks to nominate YOU MATTER/ “make” most leads don’t respond anymore. But, I see response from SD and down. He (sd) goes with his choice or CTL. This has killed recognition for our store as the people nominated have horrible attendance, are allowed to come and go when it pleases them. Provide zero to guest first BUT can pull some OFO’s… are given OT as well. Sorry for the long rant! Thanks everyone!


----------

